# Bay Flats Lodge - "Change is in the Wind"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay

October 14, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
With the presence of milder temperatures, coastal anglers should look for things to begin changing this month. One particular October change that will be noticed will be the short periods of strong north winds that accompany frontal passages. This means that anglers will be changing their focus on where to fish when this happens. Theyâ€™ll need to begin looking away from the more common areas where theyâ€™ve been fishing throughout the warmer months, and start investigating northern shorelines as an alternative for when the north wind forces water out of the bay system.

The concept of change is often hard thing for a lot of us to accept, especially when it comes to us trying to enjoy a pre-planned day of fishing. But you donâ€™t have to make it more difficult than it has to be. Chances are great that if you took a minute to think about it, youâ€™d realize that you have had to change your original fishing plans on numerous occasions in the past simply because of a change in the wind. Learn to keep things simple when searching for new places to fish in windy conditions, and you can do this in October by keeping in mind three basic things that youâ€™ll need to always look for in your search - key on protected shorelines, water clarity, and bait activity. Those three ingredients have often carried many anglers a long way in achieving a perfect recipe for success.

Because youâ€™ll be dealing with frontal passages this month means that you should also be looking forward to the second or third day following these passages. This is the time that the north wind generally declines to almost nothing, and the sediment and sand in the water has had a chance to settle back upon the bay floor. It is at this time that you can start trying your luck amongst protected, open-water structure like the many oyster reefs and pads in San Antonio Bay (SAB). SAB is full of oyster reef opportunities, and they have produced some of the best fall fishing.

When the winds allow you to get out to the mid-bay oyster this month, always remember to investigate the crown of the reef first. Over time, wind and waves can often carve subtle passages atop the crown, and you should look for these small guts and channels because they serve as a highway for bait. And where thereâ€™s bait, thereâ€™s often trout nearby. So, whenever you get a chance to experience a windward SAB reef surrounded by clear green water just after a frontal passage in October, go for it. Good luck, and keep grindinâ€™!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*










*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Friday 30 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Isolated thunderstorms during the morning hours, then skies turning partly cloudy during the afternoon. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low near 75F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 87F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear skies. Low 74F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 89F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low around 75F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
Weak to moderate onshore flow will persist today through Saturday. Isolated showers are expected today. A strong area of high pressure will continue to influence the region through early next with little change to area weather. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 82.9 degrees
Seadrift 81.0 degrees
Port Aransas 82.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

Pics Continued


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Continued*

Continued


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Continued Photos*

Continued Photos


----------

